# Last minute deposits



## philemer (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello,
What has been the history with folks who deposit their weeks with you 50 to 60 days out? I'm talking about popular summer weeks at IPV or other Western US locations. Do many of them lose the week because you can't trade it?

I have a week reserved at IPV starting 8/25 that I have been trying to rent. I've had no "bites" so I would like to deposit it with TPI. But since the start date is less than 70 days away I note that you will not guarantee that I will receive a trade in return. I understand this. My question for you is what do you think the odds are that you will be able to use my week? Is this a high demand week? I know you can't give a definitive answer but I just want your best guess. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## TPIRep (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello.
The actual dead line is 60 days, so you are just under by a day...go ahead and contact the corp office and let them know you want to bank this week and that I said I would guarantee it for you.  That way you will get a banked week.  I am sure with it being a summer week, we can still use it.

Thanks,
Marcie


----------



## philemer (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response. Your website does say 70 days however.

"Upon deposit this week becomes the exclusive property of Trading Places and their guest. 
   • Deposit is guaranteed if request is made 70 days or more prior to arrival, subject to verification as outlined above. 
   • You will receive credit for one week exchange with Trading Places, subject to verification with your resort management company. 
   • Deposit requests less than 70 days prior to arrival may not be eligible for guaranteed deposit.  A Trading Places representative will contact you within three business days to review your deposit request if arrival date is within the next 70 days. "

I called and they said I just made it. 

Great service!!

Phil


----------



## TPIRep (Jun 26, 2007)

Phil,
I should have expanded my explanation, sorry. If you own at one of TPI's managed or affiliate resorts, you can deposit your week at 60 days out.  Any resort outside of our managed/affiliated resorts requires at least 70 days out to guarantee the deposit of the week.

Thanks!


----------



## Carol C (Jul 5, 2007)

Do you rent out deposited weeks? I deposited a prime summer week at one of your affiliated/managed resorts, and I noticed online that it was gone out of inventory as soon as it appeared. Do you take them & put them into some kind of rental pool if they are prime summer weeks at your own resorts? Since that time I've not seen anything online I want to trade into...just can't afford to go to South Africa or South America on vacation...too far to fly.


----------



## barndweller (Jul 6, 2007)

> South Africa or South America



Not sure what inventory you are checking. 

There are tons of excellent trade opportunities into Mexico, Hawaii, California, etc. Like all exchange companies, you have a better chance for success at trading if you have flexable dates & several destinations in mind.

I am pretty sure that TPI never takes exchange deposits from the exchange pool & puts them up for rent. They do take some rental units at owners request & will place them into the exchange pool at some deadline point if it hasn't been rented.


----------



## TPIRep (Jul 6, 2007)

TPI does not rent banked weeks.  We have a rental program for some of the properties we work with as well as a maintenance reimbursement program for owners who join our VEC (Vacation Exchange Club).  If the week is 45 days out or less, then there is a possiblity we will rent it so that the unit does not sit empty.  

If you deposited a  prime summer week, then chances are that week got booked as soon as it was entered.  Since we allow requests a year in advance, I am sure that is what happened.  I would be happy to look it up for you if you would like to email me the information, my email is marcies@tradingplaces.com.

Thanks,


----------

